# The ATI Radeon HD 5970 - Meet The New "KING" !!!



## sxyadii (Nov 19, 2009)

*The ATI Radeon HD 5970 - Meet The New "KING"*
*images.anandtech.com/reviews/video/ati/5970/5970.jpg

*Price Point - $599*



> *" AMD has got a new flagship in town: the Radeon HD 5970. It's fast, it's long, and it's about as understated as a rocket-powered Ferrari with lasers for headlights."*


*
Features & Benefits*

--> Get unrivalled visual quality and intense gaming performance and for today and tomorrow with support for Microsoft® DirectX® 11
-->Expand your visual real estate across up to three displays and get lost in the action with ATI Eyefinity Technology. 4,
-->Using ATI Stream technology, accelerate even the most demanding applications and do more than ever with your PC.
-->Enable rich, realistic visuals with explosive performance so you can dominate your gaming competition.
-->State of the art overclocking capabilities give you the control and flexibility to tune your rig for maximum performance and unleash its true potential.
-->ATI CrossFireX™ technology in dual mode with support for up to 4 GPU's
-->Ultra-high bandwidth GDDR5 memory

*Specification*

*Memory Type* : 2048MB GDDR5
​ *i.neoseeker.com/neo_image/173345/article/hd5970launchreview/deck1_thumb.jpg​ ​*Radeon 5970 Performance*

*i.neoseeker.com/a/hd5970launchreview/crybar.png*i.neoseeker.com/a/hd5970launchreview/resbar.png​ 
*image.com.com/gamespot/images/2009/321/largr_graph_26772_screen.jpg

*Source :-* AnandTech , NeoSeeker , Gamespot​


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 19, 2009)

The Guru3D review is also good. Its pitted against GTX295! The Goliath of GPU's and thumps it hands down.


----------



## asingh (Nov 19, 2009)

ATI is the king --- for now.


Thanks for this review.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 19, 2009)

so we've got a new king.. lets see whats nvidia's reply


----------



## Anubis (Nov 19, 2009)

Like they say

Better late than sorry

Nvidia is going to pund ATi to the ground with GT300

P.S. - I m not Nvidia fanboy nor ATI fanboy

Its going to be the case of Intel core i5 with phenom II AMD

They won't know wat hit them


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 19, 2009)

NVIDIA forever!


----------



## asingh (Nov 19, 2009)

^^
"Attack is the best defense"

Let us see what nVidia does, then we can make the war cries.

Hail..............! ATI................!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 19, 2009)

^Yeah! What's the "Oh, I see now!" difference between D10 and DX11?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for the information. Hopefully now we can see some prices drop in the graphics card market.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 20, 2009)

Anubis said:


> Like they say
> 
> Better late than sorry
> 
> ...



GT300/ fermi is delayed till Q1 2010 so it looks like ati will get all the christmas business.

nvidia is going to lose a lot of business.. and theres no guarantees that fermi will be better.. lets wait for the reviews..


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 20, 2009)

*tpucdn.com/reviews/ASUS/EAH5970/images/crysis_1920_1200.gif
*tpucdn.com/reviews/ASUS/EAH5970/images/clearsky_1920_1200.gif


POWER CONSUMPTION CHARTS here = **www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/EAH5970/29.html*


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 20, 2009)

nice power consumption results,less than gtx295...5950 > gtx295...


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 20, 2009)

yup, and performing better and running cooler(7C + )........

EDIT:-

u running that PC on a CM Extreme 500W?? OMG dude change ur PSU before ur whole system fries up.


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 20, 2009)

I want you yaar..now w8ng for money to upgrade...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 20, 2009)

Yo, comp! Runnin' HD5850, eh? Awesome?


----------



## lywyre (Nov 20, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> GT300/ fermi is delayed till Q1 2010 so it looks like ati will get all the christmas business.
> 
> nvidia is going to lose a lot of business.. and theres no guarantees that fermi will be better.. lets wait for the reviews..



The delay is because TSMC has got a very poor yield (<40%) of the 40nm (or is it 32nm?) wafers. Almost all of the yield is going to ATi, which is not enough to meet the demand. Though nVidia is out of the Christmas game, ATi still has its finger crossed because it could have a better sales if the yields are better, so that they could fill the store shelves. Wish Global Foundries begin frying their 40nm wafers (or 32nm) soon .


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 20, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Yo, comp! Runnin' HD5850, eh? Awesome?


Since a week...also done volt mods on it(undervolting actually)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 20, 2009)

^Heart's fulfilled?


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 20, 2009)

I have lost interest in such battles... Both Ati & Nvidia are good & both of them always come out with exceptional products & then we have another KING thread.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 21, 2009)

sxyadii said:


> I want you yaar..now w8ng for money to upgrade...


Can afford to buy 5850 but cant spend 4k to protect your investment?


----------



## asingh (Nov 21, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> I have lost interest in such battles... Both Ati & Nvidia are good & both of them always come out with exceptional products & then we have another KING thread.



Yea well said...some topics I give a clear leeway here:

1. ATI vs nVidia (be it cards or drivers)
2. Intel vs AMD
3. Crysis optimized for nVidia
4. Quad vs i5

Best to show the potential buyer all side, and they can choose.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 21, 2009)

> Can afford to buy 5850 but cant spend 4k to protect your investment?


agreed....

what hppened to to ur HD4870 SOnic???? It's not there in the sggy too..


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 21, 2009)

^^ Sold it. Lost interest in gaming for now and the 4870's price was falling down really fast in those times so I kept my losses to a minimum. Most probably will get one in april~june '10 if there are any worthy titles and if I have the time.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 21, 2009)

^^aah...

so r u a software engineer by profession?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 21, 2009)

^^ Nope- not even close.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 21, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Heart's fulfilled?


Totally


The Sorcerer said:


> ^^ Nope- not even close.


THen...?? Hardware?


----------



## layzee (Nov 23, 2009)

Lets see what Fermi (GT300) does...


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 23, 2009)

HD5970 opens up at newegg with a $600 price tag. That's massive! Cant even dream of getting it from US!


----------



## asingh (Nov 23, 2009)

^^
You are getting two 5870s in that right. And one is 25K at the moment...!


----------

